# Posting of animals with intent to sell or trade



## 243Savage (Sep 9, 2010)

Folks...

Lately there seems to be a marked increase in the posting of puppy litters with a subtle effort by the owners to market them to potential buyers. This has to stop. While it may not be specifically stated that litters are being advertised by the poster, it's become quite obvious that some folks are announcing litters or matings in an effort to circumvent the prohibition against this. As of now, the moderators have the sole discretion to determine if an effort is being made to advertise pups or any other animals for sale or trade and the thread will be removed. Warnings and/or infractions may be warranted as deemed necessary by the moderators and there will be no recourse for reversal. If you wish to advertise any animals for sale or trade, please do so here: http://www.gon.com/marketplace/

No animals are to be posted for sale/trade/WTB in any open forum.

Any animals that are to be given away free of charge may be posted and it must be specifically stated as such in the posting. Threads inquiring about animals to be given away free are permitted and are not be used for members to advertise a like or similar animal for sale.


----------

